# Does any one knows about eBIZ...



## sude (Nov 27, 2006)

dear users i recently attended a seminar of eBIZ. in the seminar they claim moneymaking techniques through teaching others computers...

if anyone of you have any information (good or bad) blease post it here in this forum....

considering theie earning plans i thing i would join ebiz thour your support is also needed...

please help...

you can view ebiz site @
www.ebizel.com

waiting for reply/ies...

-SUDE


----------



## nix (Nov 27, 2006)

i have also attended one of their seminars..i think its bogus. i found it very funny....like each member has to shout "good morning" before the speech..WTH??
i dont see anything in that product for people to buy. the "associates" (or whatever they call 'em) keep boasting about what they plan to buy and stuff...its crap..dont buy it. 
but there are genuine companies like amway and others which have made people. their products are good. read THE WEEK magazine cover story about MLM. i think its last week's edition....its all about choosing the right company and getting in at the right time..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 27, 2006)

ebiz is crap , dont get trapped. They tell us in their seminars that this is the biggest thing in the world and we can appoint Bill Gates  as our servant if we join this. This is all scam. They saying Good Morning even in the evening , saying "Sir" to every affilliate even  if he( the other affiliate) is 10/100 years younger than the affiliate saying Sir. Its just hillarious  , they show us that the whole world is fool who is working hard to earn money. Damn EBIZ. 
This company drowned many of my friends bright careers , they were brilliant in studies but got carried away in this scheme and lost interest in studies.
I just hate this company . 

Die ebiz , Die.


----------



## mediator (Nov 27, 2006)

ebiz is a serious crap. 5-6 friends of mine joined it dreaming of making some quick money. Then they tried to motivate me to join it too and I did some evaluation and found its a crap. My friend invested 7000 bucks and is searching  his preys now to get his money back. What a waste.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 27, 2006)

yes.,I knw very well.Some of mine frnds joined it,n nw they r crying.....lol
Never join such silly things.They say many things,but u get nothing from it except wasting money n time.


----------



## altimate (Nov 27, 2006)

All of my friends joined ebiz except me .....
I think its a crap and have not seen any of my friends getting a price check for joining new members under them....

For gods sake.. there r other ways to earn money...
Even if its not fake then too earning like this is a shameful thing...


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 27, 2006)

~Phenom~ is 1000% rite


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 27, 2006)

Personal opinion ... Dont join...


----------



## ahref (Nov 27, 2006)

It is an MLM, when you become fool, you have to make other people fool.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 27, 2006)

ahref said:
			
		

> It is an MLM, when you become fool, you have to make other people fool.


funny but true.


----------



## digiFriend (Nov 28, 2006)

just stay away from such multi level marketing


----------



## satyamy (Nov 28, 2006)

its fake..............dont join it....................


----------



## sude (Nov 28, 2006)

thanx nix, ~phenom~, mediator, ravi_pintu2001@yahoo.com, altimate, jhon cena, saurav cheeta, ahref, digifriend, satyamy for your valuable opinion... i was pretty sure about joining but at the same time my dark fears are seeming to transform to truth... anyway thanks again...
and
i will NOT JOIN ebiz... final decision..

-SUDE


----------



## NiluGeek (Dec 3, 2006)

But their r other ways of eaning money/// wht about data entry job which come under work from home section do they pay regularly and googlejunction.com Are they good websites... Awaiting u r reply....


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 4, 2006)

all these multi-level marketing companies depend upon aggressive sales gimmicks to market their products. They will claim each and everything under the sun so that somebody will buy their product. In the process, they jack up the price of the end product so much so that people generally shy away from these products. An example is Amway products like their shampoo which sell well above the price of the best brands available through normal sales channels.


----------

